# Umrechner Euro-Dollar



## raqel (16. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen mithilfe von Swing einen Euro-Dollar umrechner zu basteln.
Dazu habe ich 2 Klassen erstellt(main, Aktion).
in der Klasse main wird ein Objekt JTextField text und JButton button erzeugt.
Ich scheitere jetzt an den Grundlagen. Ich möchte den eingebenen Text beim klick auf den Button ausgegeben haben. Bisher habe ich folgendes:

```
Aktion EuroToDollar=new Aktion(text.getText());
button.addActionListener(EuroToDollar);
```
und in der Klasse "Aktion" den entsprechenden Rest, würde theoretisch Funktionieren, allerdings bekomme ich nix ausgegeben. Ich denke dass es daran liegt, dass das Objekt "EuroToDollar" gleich zu beginn des Programms erzeugt wird, wenn das eingabefeld noch leer ist. Demzufolge bekomme ich keine ausgabe. Ist es irgendwie möglich von der Klasse "Aktion" aus(bzw von einem Objekt der Klasse Aktion) auf den Inhalt des Textfeldes zuzugreifen?

ich hoffe ich hab das verständlich geschildert.
Danke schonmal


edit:
also würde ich noch ein 
	
	
	
	





```
text.setText("hallo");
```
 einfügen, steht zu beginn "hallo" im textfeld. Egal was ih dann da reinschreibe, es wird "hallo" ausgegeben.


----------



## XHelp (16. Jan 2011)

Was ist denn 
	
	
	
	





```
Aktion
```
? Warum solltest du einem Listener den Text übergeben?
Um da etwas genaueres zu sagen fehlt die eine oder andere Codezeile.


----------



## raqel (16. Jan 2011)

gut, ich poste mal beides:
main:


```
package test;
import javax.swing.*;
public class main {



	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame fenster=new JFrame();
		JTextField text=new JTextField(10);
		text.setText("hallo");
		JButton button=new JButton("Klick");
		fenster.setVisible(true);
		fenster.setSize(200,200);
		JPanel p1= new JPanel();
		
		p1.add(text);
		
		p1.add(button);
		p1.setVisible(true);
		p1.setSize(20, 20);
		fenster.setContentPane(p1);
		Aktion EuroToDollar=new Aktion(text.getText());
		
		button.addActionListener(EuroToDollar);
```

und Aktion:

```
package test;

import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Aktion implements ActionListener {
	String eingabe;
	boolean richtung;
	public Aktion(String eingabe){
		this.eingabe=eingabe;
		
	}
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
		
		System.out.println((eingabe));
		}
		
		
		
	}
```


----------



## XHelp (16. Jan 2011)

Da lässt dir ja auch nicht den Inhalt des Textfeldes ausgeben, sondern einfach nur einen String, den du am Anfang definierst. Und  das ist bestimmt leer.
Du könntest z.B. gleich ein ganzen JTextField dem Listener übergeben oder die eine besser Möglichkeit einfallen lassen, wie du daran kommst.


----------



## raqel (16. Jan 2011)

hm und wie stell ich das an?


----------



## XHelp (16. Jan 2011)

z.B. in dem du kein String in dem Konstruktor übergibst, sondern direkt das JTextField...


----------



## raqel (16. Jan 2011)

ok, habs, dankeschön


----------

